# Board Bag



## mysterl33 (Jan 25, 2010)

I recently purchased my first board and want a bag for it. Since I don't have a rack for my boards, I fold one of my rear seats down to fit my board in the car. I don't think I'll travel a lot with the board involving flights but there have been talks with my friends regarding a trip to Vermont or Colorado or somewhere with real snow instead of the ice crap we have in the tri-state area (NJ, PA, NY). I guess I want a bag that is padded since my friend bought one online and it has absolutely no padding haha so I want something that has padding. I also want to put my boots with it so if I do fly somewhere, I can just put them in as luggage and not have to worry about lugging my boots around. I only have one board so don't really need space for another board although having extra space wouldn't hurt for extra gear?

The bags I've been looking at and cheapest I've found it for:
Dakine Freestyle (157 or 165) for $24.93
Dakine Tour (157 or 166) for $39.93
Dakine Low Roller (157 or 165) for $59.93

I did read somewhere that I should get a bag that is bigger than my board so I can fit more stuff but I don't think I'll be taking that much stuff if I go say west to board. I Dakine Low Roller looks very tempting since it's fairly cheap and the only difference I can find between the Low Roller and the Tour is that the Low Roller has wheels and duel end carrying handles which I guess won't really matter to me.

I am open to options and would like to stay under....$70.00 on the bag since I spent enough on my board, boot, binding, pants, gloves, goggles etc.. haha

Also, what websites should I look at for bags??


----------



## bbissell (Mar 8, 2009)

The low roller is a sweet bag get it. My kids have them and they pack a ton in there. Plus the boot pockets on the outside is nice to keep the items in the bag cleaner.


----------



## mysterl33 (Jan 25, 2010)

bbissell said:


> The low roller is a sweet bag get it. My kids have them and they pack a ton in there. Plus the boot pockets on the outside is nice to keep the items in the bag cleaner.


what color does your kids have? I'm stuck between Black, Black patch, and alpine plaid. if its not too much trouble, could you post a pic? just trying to see what it actually looks like. thanks!


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2010)

I actually kind of didn't like the low roller as much as I would have hoped... It had extra plastic protection on one end of the bag, but didn't have it on the other end. Aside from that gripe it definitely worked fine though.

Personally, I really like the Burton wheelie gig bag... has plastic protection on both sides of the bag.


----------



## mysterl33 (Jan 25, 2010)

$yen said:


> I actually kind of didn't like the low roller as much as I would have hoped... It had extra plastic protection on one end of the bag, but didn't have it on the other end. Aside from that gripe it definitely worked fine though.
> 
> Personally, I really like the Burton wheelie gig bag... has plastic protection on both sides of the bag.


I guess having plastic protection on both ends of the bag would be nice but that bag is over my budget haha 

What size should I get? 157 or something bigger like 165???


----------



## Milo303 (Apr 6, 2009)

WhiskeyMilitia.com: Bakoda Padded Travel Snowboard Bag - $19.99 - 70% off RIGHTNOW


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2010)

how big is your board?

Some good sites to check... sierrasnowboard, REI, backcountry, whiskeymilitia, brociety, Skis, Snowboards, Wakeboards, and Apparel | evo
There are plenty more too. Good time to buy with all of the end of season clearances going on.


----------



## mysterl33 (Jan 25, 2010)

my board is a 157 Ride Antic

could I fit boots in that bakoda bag??


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2010)

not sure if the bakoda bag will fit boots. With the burton bag I'm currently using, I was able to fit a weeks worth of clothes and all of my boarding gear in it. It is a 156 bag and I have a 155 board.

I'm guessing a 157 bag should be fine unless you really want to put a lot of extra stuff in your bag!


----------



## mysterl33 (Jan 25, 2010)

I only plan on putting my board + binding, boots, and maybe pants, gloves, jacket if I'm going somewhere far.


----------



## Milo303 (Apr 6, 2009)

Im not positive because the size of your boots play a role, but you should be able to put your boots inside.... If they're much wider then your bindings you may have an issue.

The top of the board bag will work to store other things as well.


----------



## bbissell (Mar 8, 2009)

mysterl33 said:


> what color does your kids have? I'm stuck between Black, Black patch, and alpine plaid. if its not too much trouble, could you post a pic? just trying to see what it actually looks like. thanks!


I have 3 lol. a red plaid a regular plaid and a black with some sort of design on it. My wife and i have burton wheelie bags. The dakine ones are just as nice if not nicer. You cant go wrong with black get it! The reason we like the dakine is where we board the parking lot is dirt. So at the end of the day when you put your boots in the burton bag the mud will get all over things. The boot pockets on the outside of the dakine prevents that. We have had zero problem with either brand and flown with them 3 times. No tears or anything.


----------



## mysterl33 (Jan 25, 2010)

I have size 10 boots

Thanks bbissell, I guess I'll get the dakine low rider haha. ahhh more money out of the bank =[


----------



## krazykunuck (Feb 18, 2010)

i'm looking at the high roller for myself or the burton model,

whats the difference between the low and the high? other then looks?


----------



## RaID (Aug 27, 2009)

krazykunuck said:


> i'm looking at the high roller for myself or the burton model,
> 
> whats the difference between the low and the high? other then looks?


high roller is higher, has 3 external pockets vs 2 and is heavier


----------



## NoTickets (Jan 16, 2010)

hey mysterl33, i forgot to add in that other thread that part of my purchases last month was a board bag.

i know i went a little overboard, and you don't really need that nice of a bag to house your board in, but i just went excessive and got a North Face Base Camp Board Sleeve for my snowboard. let me tell you, it's the sickest thing ever. totally unnecessary, but looks and functions so well.

but yeah, size up, always.


----------



## mysterl33 (Jan 25, 2010)

looks like the place where I found the 157cm for $59.93 is out of the black one. should've grabbed it last night haha

so. should I wait it out for the prices to drop more? I can't seem to find it for less than $80 now.


----------



## Kingscare (Aug 13, 2009)

I just use an old LAMAR bag with very little padding and only 1 strap in the middle of the board. I just took the plane with it last week. I put one board in there with my boots interlocked between the bindings. I use 3 towels to add some padding in there to somewhat protect the edges a little more.

One thing I'd chime in on though is the design/colorway on it...personally I'd go for the loudest/ugliest pattern just because it'll be easier to spot from a distance in the airport if someone tries to walk away with your shit.


----------



## mysterl33 (Jan 25, 2010)

Kingscare said:


> One thing I'd chime in on though is the design/colorway on it...personally I'd go for the loudest/ugliest pattern just because it'll be easier to spot from a distance in the airport if someone tries to walk away with your shit.


yea I was thinking of getting the Alpine stripe thing colorway since it'll def. be easier to spot haha but I'd also tie some bright colored fabric on the handles to make it pop out even more haha


So I'm up for more suggestions. I guess I prefer a wheeled bag since it'll be easier to transport. Padding is a must since I value my board even though it might not the be the best or w/e haha it took a lot of hard work to pay for it so def. want to protect it.

Price range would be anything below $80. Thanks.


----------



## krazykunuck (Feb 18, 2010)

well then geta wheeled one, just wait for the sales, well then i'm lookin into a locker or the high roller, just not liking the pricing, but its what you gotta pay unless sales will be on soon for those things.....


----------



## mysterl33 (Jan 25, 2010)

will the Dakine Low Roller fit in a car trunk? I want to use the bag for when I'm transporting it to local mountain so it doesnt get banged up in the back. Right now I just fold my back seats down and slide the board in. 

If not, will the Dakine Tour fit in the trunk of a car?


----------



## alwayslearning (Mar 10, 2010)

I just got back from a trip & was able to fit my Dakine Low Roller in the trunk of a taxi (Crown Victoria). It took kind of a lot of shoving & swearing to get it back out.


----------



## RaID (Aug 27, 2009)

mysterl33 said:


> will the Dakine Low Roller fit in a car trunk? I want to use the bag for when I'm transporting it to local mountain so it doesnt get banged up in the back. Right now I just fold my back seats down and slide the board in.
> 
> If not, will the Dakine Tour fit in the trunk of a car?


that will depend on what size you get


----------



## mysterl33 (Jan 25, 2010)

RaID said:


> that will depend on what size you get


since I have a 157 board, I guess I'd get a 165 since it seems sizing up on board bags is a good idea. btw, i fold my rear seat(s) down to fit my board.


----------



## lorcar (Jan 31, 2010)

is there a bag for one single board (+bindings), whith external pockets for boots, and NO wheels?
or would you recommend having the wheels?
thanks


----------



## Guest (Mar 14, 2010)

I love having wheels. Lugging a bag around an airport without wheels is no fun.


----------



## mysterl33 (Jan 25, 2010)

lorcar said:


> is there a bag for one single board (+bindings), whith external pockets for boots, and NO wheels?
> or would you recommend having the wheels?
> thanks


Dakine Tour has just what you want haha no wheels but fits a board + bindings and has external pockets for boots.

I'm stuck on the same boat in deciding whether i should get ones with wheels or without. I guess it all depends which one will fit in my car with the seats folded.


----------



## lorcar (Jan 31, 2010)

how is this burton here?
Wheelie Locker | Burton Snowboards


----------



## bbissell (Mar 8, 2009)

Get the wheels guys it makes life easy when traveling.


----------



## bbissell (Mar 8, 2009)

lorcar said:


> how is this burton here?
> Wheelie Locker | Burton Snowboards


That looks sweet how much is that bad boy?


----------



## krazykunuck (Feb 18, 2010)

around 200


----------



## luke89 (Mar 12, 2010)

You said you near Pennsylvania so you should check out Seven Springs if your near PA. It has real snow any time before like march. But Snowshoe is way better and not that much farther.


----------



## lorcar (Jan 31, 2010)

so you are convincing me to go with wheels...
so which is a good one for one single board + bindings, and external pockets for boots + wheels?


----------



## krazykunuck (Feb 18, 2010)

wheels are alot better, because of the weight of everything, board, bindings, boots, helmet, gloves, gear, clothing for trip, it adds up alot, i'm saving up for a locker myself. 

a low pro, high pro, or locker would work for you. it depends what you want for looks, i want my plaid look goes with the rest of my additude.


----------



## lorcar (Jan 31, 2010)

i like the lighter and thinner!
question: for a board 159, should I get the 165 or 157 would be ok?


----------



## krazykunuck (Feb 18, 2010)

go with a 165, the 157 won't fit the 159 board.... also extra room is always a plus


----------



## mysterl33 (Jan 25, 2010)

luke89 said:


> You said you near Pennsylvania so you should check out Seven Springs if your near PA. It has real snow any time before like march. But Snowshoe is way better and not that much farther.


hmm never heard of that place before haha it's about 5 hr drive for me unfortunately.



I guess I'll pull the trigger on a Dakine Low Roller for 85 bucks haha


----------



## lorcar (Jan 31, 2010)

this northface looks brilliant, even more than dakine
The North Face - Gear - Packs -> Luggage & Travel Gear / BASE CAMP BOARD SLEEVE

do we really need external pocket for boots? what's the problem in putting the boots within the bag as well? i guess just mud as some suggested here above


----------



## mysterl33 (Jan 25, 2010)

lorcar said:


> this northface looks brilliant, even more than dakine
> The North Face - Gear - Packs -> Luggage & Travel Gear / BASE CAMP BOARD SLEEVE


That bag is ridiculously expensive. I feel North Face makes great stuff but soo overpriced haha

I found the Dakine Low Roller for $82.46. Going to get it price matched from Evo and get extra 5% off the price matched price so it'll be $78.34 + free shipping!! 

Alpine plaid orrr black?? they both use the same type of fabric just different print?


----------

